# Grand Hailing Sign of Distress



## Bro. David F. Hill

I have a hypothetical question for the forum; when we are raised, we are told that if we see someone giving the sign of distress or hear the plea for help, we are to stop and render aid if at all possible.  So what would happen if we stop to help and find out that the person is of the opposite affiliation or  notice it before we stop.  Since there is not yet mutual visiting or communication privileges yet, how should it be handled.  To me, it is easy, I would help but not sure how others would react or even if there is a rule (written or unwritten) addressing this.


----------



## chancerobinson

I would provide assistance as requested, and afterward should the  opportunity arise we might discuss affiliations.  If I find out the individual is  of an "opposite affiliation" or "notice it before I stop" this would  only affect my ability to communicate masonically, but would not affect  my willingness to extend a helping hand.  "The Fatherhood of God, and  the Brotherhood of [all] men."

As for a rule?  I would guess that I am only required to extend certain  obligations to "recognized jurisdictions," but that wouldn't stop me.


----------



## chauffe

You should stop and help the person from whom they emanate not the mason not the brother the person that's how I feel about it


----------



## Jacob Johnson

I'd stop and help, absolutely. I'd sure hope that nobody asked to see my dues card if I was in a position where I had to give the GHSoD.


----------



## LukeD

I would definitely stop and help
the brother in distress. The who's who would come after. If our recognition with each other is questionable, I would simply avoid talking about any Masonic topic I feel would be a violation of my OB.  There is endless general Masonic topics we could discuss without violating any rules. Help and friendship are not limited by the List of Regular Lodges Masonic, only visitation.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

I render aid to those in need mason or not once I ask and you answer in the affirmitive.


----------



## Jamesb

I hope this in a time of distress that no one asks for my dues card before helping me.


----------



## MikeMay

PH021211 said:


> when we are raised, we are told that if we see someone giving the sign of distress or hear the plea for help, we are to stop and render aid if at all possible. So what would happen if we stop to help and find out that the person is of the opposite affiliation or notice it before we stop. Since there is not yet mutual visiting or communication privileges yet, how should it be handled.



If I see someone giving the sign and I ask if they need help and they answer in the affirmative then I'm helping them.  Giving aid comes first, affiliation discussions can come later.  We can talk about many things in masonry without violating our obligations and I'm not going to withhold aid to anyone that asks.  If I don't have the ability to help I'll see to it that someone can...because if I'm in their position I would not want to be ignored or refused.


----------



## jwhoff

STOP!  RENDER AID!

After all, we're all human beings ... aren't we?  

Gentlemen, do we not remember the Golden Rule?  Yo, last time I checked it was one of the principle tendents of freemasonry ... and humanity.


:38:


Seriously, I know most of the brethren on this site are of like mind.  But the proposed rhetorical question is still out there.  Hopefully, it *does* make those who either pause or have a different take *very uncomfortable* ... that's where growth and more light develop.


----------



## jwhoff

PH021211 said:


> I would help but not sure how others would react or even if there is a rule (written or unwritten) addressing this.



There's a rule brother.  You can read of it in the FIVE BOOKS (3000-plus years old from China), the sacred scriptures of most every religion world wide.  We sometimes call it the Golden Rule.  It has something to do with humanity itself.  Far too many jokers out there are either unaware or have hardened themselves to the obvious.


----------



## LukeD

I guess I missed something. Every Brother on here said they would stop and render aid.  Whether they would engage in Masonic communication with the person is a different question. However, I totally agree, the golden rule applies. I'm cautious in nature, but I will always help someone out.


----------



## Scotty32

Without question, give aid. 
It also would not hurt to render aid even if the sign is not given. A PHA Mason stopped on the side 
of the road one time & helped me put on my spare tire because he saw my S&Q sticker on my truck.
Brotherly love, relief, & truth should have no jurisdictional barriers.


----------



## choppersteve03

this question albeit hypothetical, is a bit ludicris, we all know that who ever is giving it we must help within our cable tow. widows and orphans included. so mote it be.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

PH021211 said:


> I have a hypothetical question for the forum; when we are raised, we are told that if we see someone giving the sign of distress or hear the plea for help, we are to stop and render aid if at all possible.  So what would happen if we stop to help and find out that the person is of the opposite affiliation or  notice it before we stop.  Since there is not yet mutual visiting or communication privileges yet, how should it be handled.  To me, it is easy, I would help but not sure how others would react or even if there is a rule (written or unwritten) addressing this.


 
Without hesitation or question, I would aid in the relief of ANY Brother giving the Sign!!

In addition, it is my strong opinion that whilst some may be classified Mainstream, Prince Hall Affiliate, Regular, or Irregular; Just because my Grand Lodge may prohibit me from communicating with Masonicly, DOES NOT mean that you as a Mason are any less of a Brother or Human! I greet all Masons upon the Level!

So Mote It Be!!


----------



## jwhoff

Remember brethren, that Golden Rule is the third and unifying line of the triangle.  You are doing the right thing.


----------



## Kevin Arnold

I would like to take the time and share a real life experience where_* I actually used the Grand Hailing Sign of Distress!*_  I was just raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason on June 29th 2016. My Wife and I travelled  to Beaufort South Carolina to see my Stepson Thomas Graduate from the Marines Boot Camp at Parris Island. On August 18th 2016 it was Family Day at Parris Island and we were suppose to meet him for the first time in 13 weeks. But around 3am I told my wife to drop me off at the Beaufort Hospital due to a major Diverticulitis attack. I told my wife to take the rented car and just go with out me, I didn't want her to miss out on the Family Day event. I thought I was going to be here for most if not all of the day, but at 7am all testing was done and I was released, not wanting to bother my wife and ruin her day and running short on money I decided to walk the 3 miles back to the Motel, not realizing that I was all shot up with painkillers. I made it about a half mile, the Painkillers wore off and I could barely walk. I didn't know where I was to describe to a Taxi Company, I wasn't sure what to do. Then it dawned on me I'm now a Master Mason let me try * the Grand Hailing Sign of Distress *that I had just learned along the highway here. Sure enough after about 10 minutes a fellow Brother had turned around and called me over to his PU truck and first tested me and I gave him the EA Handshake to start off and once he was convinced I was a Master Mason he gladly gave me a ride back to the Motel. I know that* I will always stop to help someone using the Grand Hailing Sign of distress* and will always be loyal and faithful to a fellow brother and the Masonic ways! I did later recover  with the help from a mild pain killer and some rest, I took a taxi to Parris Island and caught up with everyone but what an amazing story, never thought it would happen to me!


----------



## Bloke

Nice thread which I've never read. Yesterday I assisted a lost "little old lady"  ( from another city) navigate the train system by traveling with her to her destination. A Freemason should always assist others without  the needs for  no silly signs  yep, just has too many ports at an excellent social


----------



## Matt L

A few years ago (before cell phones) on I-4 in Florida, I saw a man standing by the side of the road with his hands in the Master Masons Due Guard.  I pulled over, asked him if he needed help. Turns out he was a Master Mason who's car had broken down.  I passed it about 5 miles from where I found him. He was trying to get to a phone. I ended up taking him to his brother in-laws and had a nice meal before I started back on my journey.

This man was also a PH Mason, my jurisdiction is one of the eight that doesn't recognize each other. I didn't care I saw a man in distress and offered to help.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Matt L said:


> A few years ago (before cell phones) on I-4 in Florida, I saw a man standing by the side of the road with his hands in the Master Masons Due Guard.  I pulled over, asked him if he needed help. Turns out he was a Master Mason who's car had broken down.  I passed it about 5 miles from where I found him. He was trying to get to a phone. I ended up taking him to his brother in-laws and had a nice meal before I started back on my journey.
> 
> This man was also a PH Mason, my jurisdiction is one of the eight that doesn't recognize each other. I didn't care I saw a man in distress and offered to help.


I dont understand why he used the DG instead of distress sign


----------



## Kevin Arnold

I have never heard of using the Due Guard in that manor.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Maybe because he wasnt really in "distress" amd just needed a lift?  Just my guess

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Ripcord22A said:


> Maybe because he wasnt really in "distress" amd just needed a lift?  Just my guess
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


So do whatever sign you need to get a brothers attention right ?


----------



## Ripcord22A

I mean im just guessing...but also standing with theMM dueguard is alot less conspicuous the the GHSD...only a MM is gonna notice the DUEGUARD

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt L

I guess it's the difference between calling 911 or the non emergency number. I knew what it was when I saw it, never asked him why he didn't use the MM sign of distress.


----------



## MBC

Ripcord22A said:


> I mean im just guessing...but also standing with theMM dueguard is alot less conspicuous the the GHSD...only a MM is gonna notice the DUEGUARD
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Just saying that not all MMs in the world know the due guard, some of them don't even know such things exist.


----------



## Canadian Paul

The 'Sign of Distress' used in Scottish lodges is quite different from that used in other jurisdictions, eg the UGLE. In my lodge we teach each MM three signs - that used in Scottish lodges, that used on 'sister jurisdictions' and that used 'on the continent of Europe', but we only use our own. Still, we are, I suppose, well-equipped to help or be helped ANYWHERE! (joke0


----------



## MBC

Canadian Paul said:


> The 'Sign of Distress' used in Scottish lodges is quite different from that used in other jurisdictions, eg the UGLE. In my lodge we teach each MM three signs - that used in Scottish lodges, that used on 'sister jurisdictions' and that used 'on the continent of Europe', but we only use our own. Still, we are, I suppose, well-equipped to help or be helped ANYWHERE! (joke0



Same as ours in the UGLE, we are taught of three different sets of Sign of G. and D.
One in England and Wales;
One for Scotland, Ireland, and the America;
One for Continental Europe...


----------



## Bloke

TerWM said:


> Same as ours in the UGLE, we are taught of three different sets of Sign of G. and D.
> One in England and Wales;
> One for Scotland, Ireland, and the America;
> One for Continental Europe...


Same in Victoria


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

I would love to see the differences. Do you brothers belive the amercian brothers would know you were giving the sign

Sent from my LG-LS997 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Travelling Man91 said:


> I would love to see the differences. You do brothers belive the amercian brothers would know you were giving the sign
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I'm not sure... signs vary so possibly not...


----------



## Brother JC

TerWM said:


> Same as ours in the UGLE, we are taught of three different sets of Sign of G. and D.
> One in England and Wales;
> One for Scotland, Ireland, and the America;
> One for Continental Europe...



I would like to see something like this in the States. A good subject for my lodge's next discussion meeting.


----------



## Brother_Steve

Brother JC said:


> I would like to see something like this in the States. A good subject for my lodge's next discussion meeting.


I remember someone coming down to our lodge from Mass and showing us several variants. Unfortunately, this subject would probably not fly in open lodge.


Ripcord22A said:


> I mean im just guessing...but also standing with theMM dueguard is alot less conspicuous the the GHSD...only a MM is gonna notice the DUEGUARD
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


That would still look a little weird. In fact, a GHSoD would look normal trying to flag down passing motorists.

Then again, if I'm doing the GHSoD, my wife is in labor or my passenger is severely injured or dying.

Otherwise, I would just be waiting for help.


----------



## Bloke

I wonder why you say this subject would not fly in an open mm lodge ? It's just the sort of thing we love and seeing this sort of thing was the first time I saw a due guard. We've debated the word in a mm lodge ( there are 3 slight variations here).... in lodge is a great place to seek and share light, freemasons seem to forget that..


----------



## Kevin Arnold

Jamesb said:


> I hope this in a time of distress that no one asks for my dues card before helping me.


I didn't even have mine yet.


----------



## Glen Cook

TerWM said:


> Same as ours in the UGLE, we are taught of three different sets of Sign of G. and D.
> One in England and Wales;
> One for Scotland, Ireland, and the America;
> One for Continental Europe...


And teach the wrong one for the US


----------



## MBC

Glen Cook said:


> And teach the wrong one for the US



Not sure which one but I think you refer to the one with 3 distinct motions?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Glen Cook

TerWM said:


> Not sure which one but I think you refer to the one with 3 distinct motions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Sorry, my mother GL is pretty particular about that being part of our secret work


----------



## MBC

Glen Cook said:


> Sorry, my mother GL is pretty particular about that being part of our secret work



Thanks for the answer


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Keith k. ACE Phx

Although you sound very inquisitive, I’ve been a mason for 3 years now MM for almost 2. From what I know you would never probably hear this phrase at any point in your life. Most men are to prideful and forget of the work at a time of crisis. I hear Michigan has millions of masons so in that state i could see the phrase being used but in my state where 5600 masons call home I had not heard or seen this yet and I am at almost every meeting and outings.


----------



## Brother_Steve

Brother JC said:


> I would like to see something like this in the States. A good subject for my lodge's next discussion meeting.


We teach our brethren several variations and also the type used at Sea.


----------



## Glen Cook

Brother_Steve said:


> We teach our brethren several variations and also the type used at Sea.


The type used at sea?  I’ve not seen that.


----------



## Brother_Steve

Glen Cook said:


> The type used at sea?  I’ve not seen that.


If you have the luxury of knowing a Brother from NJ,  ask him. If not,ask around. I'd love to explain it here, but I'm not comfortable doing so.

It utilizes portions of the vessel for day and night time to let others know they are in distress. Granted, more modern forms of equipment have replaced this method. I do find it interesting that our ritual does elude to seafaring men as our modes of recognition are older in time than the adoption of the Hiramic legend.


----------



## Glen Cook

Brother_Steve said:


> If you have the luxury of knowing a Brother from NJ,  ask him. If not,ask around. I'd love to explain it here, but I'm not comfortable doing so.
> 
> It utilizes portions of the vessel for day and night time to let others know they are in distress. Granted, more modern forms of equipment have replaced this method. I do find it interesting that our ritual does elude to seafaring men as our modes of recognition are older in time than the adoption of the Hiramic legend.


No, I wouldn’t expect you to do so. I will ask in two weeks at AMD.


----------



## Keith C

Keith k. ACE Phx said:


> I hear Michigan has millions of masons so in that state i could see the phrase being used but in my state where 5600 masons call home I had not heard or seen this yet and I am at almost every meeting and outings.



Michigan surely does not have "Millions" of Masons.  The Grand Lodge in the USA with the most members is Pennsylvania and we are currently at around 98,000.  Michigan has approximately 32,000 Masosns.


----------



## Chaz

Keith C said:


> Michigan surely does not have "Millions" of Masons.  The Grand Lodge in the USA with the most members is Pennsylvania and we are currently at around 98,000.  Michigan has approximately 32,000 Masosns.


The Grand Lodge of Texas website states that there are currently around 122,000 Texas Masons.


----------



## Bill Lins

Chaz said:


> The Grand Lodge of Texas website states that there are currently around 122,000 Texas Masons.


@ the Grand Annual Communication a little over a week ago, it was announced that our membership has fallen to the 60,000 range, IIRC. Unfortunately, the Grand Secretary's report did not include the membership stats as it has in years past. The last time they were reported, it showed our total membership to be 79,992 as of 24 June 2017.


----------



## Chaz

Bill Lins said:


> @ the Grand Annual Communication a little over a week ago, it was announced that our membership has fallen to the 60,000 range, IIRC. Unfortunately, the Grand Secretary's report did not include the membership stats as it has in years past. The last time they were reported, it showed our total membership to be 79,992 as of 24 June 2017.


Ahh, thank you for the clarification! That's quite a big difference.


----------



## J.R. Massey

In the Irish Constitution they go to great lengths to impress upon you the seriousness of using the sign of distress, quite literally only use it in a life or death situation, not for a burst tyre.


----------



## Keith C

J.R. Massey said:


> In the Irish Constitution they go to great lengths to impress upon you the seriousness of using the sign of distress, quite literally only use it in a life or death situation, not for a burst tyre.



The same in Pennsylvania.  Only to be used if your life is in danger.


----------



## jermy Bell

We should help where ever when ever. We are children of one almighty parent.


----------

